# Danzo VS Itachi



## Wolfstein (Oct 16, 2013)

*Location:* Kage Summit (Conference Room)

*Distance: *10 Meters
*
Knowledge:* Manga

*Restrictions: *Koto, Izanami...

*Mindset: *IC

*Danzo is unsealed*


----------



## Trojan (Oct 16, 2013)

Without  izanami, Danzo win this every time.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 16, 2013)

Does Danzo start the fight his arm unsealed ? 

If not, Itachi'd make very short work of him.

And even without Izanami, we've seen how Danzo is vulnerable to genjutsu. Itachi is also a much superior fighter than Summit arc Sasuke, he doesn't need to spam Amaterasu and Susano'o's higher stages to keep Danzo @ bay.

He wins eitherway, just the difficulty changes.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 16, 2013)

What Grimm said


----------



## UchihaX28 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't see Sick Itachi superior to Kage Summit Arc Sasuke however, Itachi can just Amaterasu Danzo, knowing that he has other Sharingans in his arms and possibly what he's capable of.

 Itachi makes very short work by using Amaterasu at the start.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 16, 2013)

If Danzou doesn't start with his arm unsealed, Itachi makes VERY short work of him.

If he does start with his arm unsealed or manages to unseal it before Itachi runs him down or uses MS, then it comes down to how well Itachi can conserve his chakra while fighting an Izanagi-using Danzou. He's got better reflexes and reaction time than Sasuke, even while sick; as long as he doesn't suffer a broken Tsukuyomi, he should be able to fight with few concerns about his performance worsening.

It's unclear if Itachi knew about Danzou's Izanagi before Sasuke told him, but either way, he should be able to recognize the Jutsu and figure out the time limit like Sasuke did.

Danzou CAN win under these conditions, but Itachi is still the probable victor. It's much closer than it would be if you hadn't restricted Izanami.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 16, 2013)

If his arm isn't unsealed, at this distance he won't survive against Amaterasu/Bunshin feints.

If it is, he's killed, reappears and most likely successfully blindsides Itachi. Danzo managed to rip open Sasuke's V3 Susano, Sick Itachi probably can't even open V2 before Baku and his wind style rip open the Susano should Danzo go that angle. He'll have to summon Baku to get out of the summit anyway.


----------



## Ninja Art (Oct 16, 2013)

Itachi takes this....nuff said


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Itachi doesn't have the stamina.  Danzo wins easily!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 17, 2013)

With them fighting at the five Kage summit Itachi has lets of places where he can run and hide which he can use some guerrilla warfare tactics against Danzo with his clones, weapon skills and stuff. All Itachi would need to do is to put up Susanoo after he killed Danzo just to be on the safe side. The question is does Itachi have the stamina+chakra to do such which I believe so.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi doesn't have the stamina.  Danzo wins *easily*




You think Itachi can't put up a fight as much as Sasuke did ?


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You think Itachi can't put up a fight as much as Sasuke did ?



No, he couldn't even come close to what sasuke did.
Sasuke went blind from one damn fight!
Itachi has maybe 2-3 eye techniques left, and that isn't near enough.

Danzo easily wins this, sorry.
Itachi has no chance at all!


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well at least I know it was a well deserved neg


No evidence, no facts, not even a coherent argument.

Just another itachi wanker, nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 17, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> No, he couldn't even come close to what sasuke did.
> Sasuke went blind from one damn fight!
> Itachi has maybe 2-3 eye techniques left, and that isn't near enough.
> 
> ...


How does that help Danzo's side...at all...?


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> How does that help Danzo's side...at all...?



Because he has to be killed like a dozen times.

Itachi might get him 2 or 3 times, but that's it.
Then what?  He is out of OP eye techniques, out of stamina, and already half dead.  

Noway in hell Itachi can win this!


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 17, 2013)

if itachi plays it smart he could go into soosano at the beginning of the match,

at that point nothing bar danzo's sealing tech would hurt him,

would izanagi let danzo escape totsuka ?

then again maybe thats what danzo wants itachi to do, wait it out in soosano until he runs out of chakra,

im pretty sure itachi would figure this out,

he would probably try to pressure danzo with kunai jutsu and the threat of tsukiyomi,

itachi would then say he is going to use his last most powerful tech,

danzo (thinking he has an extra life) lets the attack hit, (yasaka magatama),

what he didnt know is that itachi had placed a genjutsu on him at the beginning of the battle, 

flash back*

(danzo hits itachi with a futon but it was a clone, itachi appears in the back ground and throws shuriken...)

itachi didn't use the clone as a feint but as a distraction for his genjutsu,

then he gives danzo the tsukiyomi finisher,

as for the sealing tech, im pretty sure itachi could outrun it,

...


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 17, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> if itachi plays it smart he could go into soosano at the beginning of the match,
> 
> at that point nothing bar danzo's sealing tech would hurt him,
> 
> ...



Itachi is sick and half dead, he would run out of gas before he could kill off the 2nd or 3rd danzo.

Think back to the Sasuke fight,

He did 
1 tsukiyomi 
1 Amaterasu
1 low level Susanoo that he died after maintaining for a few seconds

And that was it, he practically beat himself with just that.

Even if we give him 1 kill per ability, that leaves Danzo with a shitload of lives.


----------



## Sans (Oct 18, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Itachi is sick and half dead, he would run out of gas before he could kill off the 2nd or 3rd danzo.
> 
> Think back to the Sasuke fight,
> 
> ...



Itachi used two clones prior to his fight with Sasuke and a third in it.

He used Tsukiyomi.
Two Amaterasu, both which absolutely dwarfed the amount conjured by Sasuke against Danzou.
Low level Susano'o? Itachi maintained his full form for several minutes.

You seem to misunderstand how Izanagi works, the amount of kills that happen within that ten minute span don't matter.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 18, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Itachi used two clones prior to his fight with Sasuke and a third in it.
> 
> He used Tsukiyomi.
> Two Amaterasu, both which absolutely dwarfed the amount conjured by Sasuke against Danzou.
> ...



Two?  I guess if you consider them back to back, maybe you could say two.  

Regardless, it isn't enough to take out Danzo enough times before he killed himself.

Yes, kills matter.  As if lessens the time.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 18, 2013)

Itachi's only option is to spam bunshin and avoid contact with Danzo for the 10 minute span. Without prior knowledge it's unlikely he can do this successfully.

He definitely kills Danzo as least once, so that opens the door for a blindside attack, where Itachi will have to animate Susano. 

Danzo should outlast Itachi's reserves and stamina, and when Itachi decides to go on the defense he can cautiously deactivate Izanagi to buy even more time, Itachi won't know the difference.

The only problem is Sasuke put him in Genjutsu twice, and Itachi is actually a superior Genjutsu artist. If he can immobilize him with MS or alter his perception at critical intervals with finger/sharingan genjutsu he can avoid death without depleting his reserves. Though, this is unlikely as Danzo knows about the caliber of his Genjutsu and would make sure not to make eye contact, leaving finger genjutsu as the only option- and I don't think that'll even work against someone with Senju implants and an arsenal of high-level Sharingan. He didn't even bother using the finger genjutsu against Bee and Kabuto, probably because he needed both arms to defend himself and it wouldn't be a powerful enough Genjutsu to alter them in any way. 

Danzo mid-difficulty.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 18, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Itachi's only option is to spam bunshin and avoid contact with Danzo for the 10 minute span. Without prior knowledge it's unlikely he can do this successfully.
> 
> He definitely kills Danzo as least once, so that opens the door for a blindside attack, where Itachi will have to animate Susano.
> 
> ...



Danzo isn't touching someone who casually dodged B's blindside attempt while duking it out with KCM Naruto. 

Also Itachi knows about Izanagi, so I am pretty sure he can understand whether Danzo is using it or not since he needs to cast handseals to start using it. 

And Danzo's capability to fight avoiding eye contact(which he didn't do against Sasuke and got caught twice) is at best questionable.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 22, 2013)

A non-itachi wank post! 
Finally!  Let me screenshot this.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 22, 2013)

Itachi does what he did against Kabuto; he tricks Danzo with a clone. We've seen that Danzo turns off Izanagi at any spare chance he can get. If he's tricked with a clone to think that the battle is over, he'll turn off Izanagi and be pretty easy to GG. It's canon afterall that his reactions aren't nearly as good as Kabuto's and Itachi still managed to lop off part of Kabuto's horn. If Danzo isn't in Izanagi, he's going to lose a head.


----------



## johnsuwey (Oct 22, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Itachi does what he did against Kabuto; he tricks Danzo with a clone. We've seen that Danzo turns off Izanagi at any spare chance he can get. If he's tricked with a clone to think that the battle is over, he'll turn off Izanagi and be pretty easy to GG. It's canon afterall that his reactions aren't nearly as good as Kabuto's and Itachi still managed to lop off part of Kabuto's horn. If Danzo isn't in Izanagi, he's going to lose a head.



Might as well have him win the lottery while your at it.
ROFL!!

Itachi wins, GG.
Itachi wins the megaball lottery and retires from being a shinobi.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Oct 23, 2013)

Itachi babyshakes.

Sick Itachi outlasted Sasuke who had boosted chakra with CS.

MS Sasuke outlasted Danzo, while using more taxing techniques, without the fucking CS boost.

I'm assuming this is healthy Itachi, who would have greater endurance than Sick Itachi, who outlasted Sasuke.

Healthy itachi also is basically an upgrade in every way (apart from Amaterasu enton which Sasuke didn't use) to Sasuke and they have the same moveset anyway. He is also smarter, more efficient, better use of bunshin.

He has better genjutsu, which proved to be Danzo's downfall.

This is basically, MS Sasuke vs Danzo, except we have a guy who is superior to MS Sasuke in almost every department. Guess what, we saw this fight already in the manga, and Danzo lost.

If Itachi is healthy, he wins; if he is sick, he also wins; if he can't use Izanami, he also wins; if he can use Izanami, he doesn't need to use it, but still wins.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 15, 2014)

With his low chakra and without Izanami, Itachi won't survive.

Danzo wins.


----------



## Garcher (Feb 15, 2014)

Danzo didn't kill Itachi because he was afraid of him.

And really? Some of you are argue MS Sasuke can do something Itachi can't do? WTF?

And just look at this panel. Danzo knows when he is outmatched.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 15, 2014)

@Elia 
Back your claim, bitch. That's a pretty bold claim especially, or are you in denial of Itachi, becuase you hate him? 

I think some people are forgetting that Itachi, isn't as dependent on MS as Sasuke is/was. Unlike Sasuke, Itachi can survive without Susano'o longer than Sasuke and has more effective techniques in base.

Itachi can overwhelm Danzo in close quarters with Taijutsu and Bunshin spams.... Which would proove trouble, because Danzo has never really portrayed himself as overly competent using Taijutsu.... I can see Itachi luring him into Tsukyomi. It's not like Danzo's attacks threaten him either, Sasuke-Someone of 3.5 speed, consecutively dodged all wind attacks served by Danzo; Itachi is a 5 in speed, you do the math.... And he has a more durable Susano'o. Once Itachi goes into Susano'o it's game over. Danzo would've already lost a phew lives, so it'll be easier... Totsuka, GG.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 15, 2014)

Larcher said:


> @Elia
> Back your claim, bitch. That's a pretty bold claim especially, or are you in denial of Itachi, becuase you hate him?
> 
> I think some people are forgetting that Itachi, isn't as dependent on MS as Sasuke is/was. Unlike Sasuke, Itachi can survive without Susano'o longer than Sasuke and has more effective techniques in base.
> ...



No matter how good Itachi, he's still have lower stamina than Sasuke, while Danzo have very good stamina thanks to senju boost, and izanagi undo what totsuka did, Danzo changed his fate.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 15, 2014)

Did anyone look at the location?


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 15, 2014)

Itachi wins this high diff
Despite Itachi being alive,, he has the moveset to force Danzo to use his izanagi reserves,,, Itachi is better than Danzo at CQC,, and i can see him forcing Danzo to use Izanagi based on taijutsu offense alone,,,, Sharingan genjutsu of Itachi is superior to sasukes and we have seen that danzo is vulnerable to genjutsu,,,,, thanks to the starting distance of 10m,, its possible that itachi will immediately try to put danzo under a genjutsu in-order to give him an early advantage
moreover itachi can also throw in some MS techniques to leave danzo at his limit,,, 
Itachi being smart enough would know that this is a battle of stamina,,, and unlike Sasuke who was spamming his MS techniques,, Itachi would know the appropriate time to use his MS,,, and will perhaps use it more effectively



Kazekage94 said:


> Did anyone look at the location?



I dont think it matters that much tbh


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Feb 15, 2014)

Itachi mops the floor with danzo


----------



## Larcher (Feb 15, 2014)

@Edo Madara

That's a rather weak analysis. 

There's no initial evidence that Totsuka wouldn't work. It only works in life or death situations which Totsuka doesn't do. Not to mention that was only a last resort.... I may be wrong. Itachi differs from Sasuke in various areas which I just pointed out.  Unless you have a logical explanation to counteract my points, your post remains invalid.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 15, 2014)

Larcher said:


> @Edo Madara
> 
> That's a rather weak analysis.
> 
> There's no initial evidence that Totsuka wouldn't work. It only works in life or death situations which Totsuka doesn't do. Not to mention that was only a last resort.... I may be wrong. Itachi differs from Sasuke in various areas which I just pointed out.  Unless you have a logical explanation to counteract my points, your post remains invalid.



About Izanagi mechanic:



Edo Madara said:


> Izanagi is about changing it's user fate, it altered reality. It can be used more than just preventing death or fatal injuries to the user, it basically altered the things that happened to them.



You'll probably try to argue me with "the lack of of feat"


----------



## Larcher (Feb 15, 2014)

@Edo Madara 

Nah, I guess your right, but I don't even think it would be necessary, anyway.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 16, 2014)

Danzo outlasts Itachi.


Izanagi stops him from being sealed by Totsuka the same why he wasn't killed vs Sasuke. The user alters fate, if fate decided Danzo was to be sealed at that exact moment, then he can change that fate accordingly to his will.

Genjutsu wouldn't work, not against Danzo. Sasuke was able to break Itachi's Tsukuyomi with 3 tomoe, Danzo is able to use MS(not in this match) and has multitudes of 3 tomoe sharingans.

Also he could just izanagi himself out of Tsukuyomi.


Itachi's base arsenal isn't doing much against Danzo at best maybe a stalemate.


Danzo 9.5/10 moderate-high diff. Only because I see Itachi catching Danzo with genjutsu to trick his timing but even then it will be so far into the battle Itachi might not have anything other than Taijutsu left and Danzo could catch him with his auto seal releasing.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 16, 2014)

Itachi can't win without Izanami. He gets outlasted unless he gets a lucky shot in with genjutsu which is unlikely.

Danzo high diff.


----------



## Itachi287 (Feb 18, 2014)

Elia said:


> Without  izanami, Danzo win this every time.


Nope sasuke says hey


----------



## Pitbull00000 (Feb 19, 2014)

WHY is izanami restricted and izanagi not!? danzo has a arm full of izanami sharingans so its logical that he should use izanami. but izanami restricted or not itachi will kill him, itachi was stronger than MS sasuke(not EMS)
So itachi wins this! and danzo was afraid when danzo is seeing itachi when sasuke use genjutsu on danzo


----------



## sage of the six madara (Feb 20, 2014)

itachi ends up taking this


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 20, 2014)

Pitbull00000 said:


> WHY is izanami restricted and izanagi not!? danzo has a arm full of izanami sharingans so its logical that he should use izanami. but izanami restricted or not itachi will kill him, itachi was stronger than MS sasuke(not EMS)
> So itachi wins this! and danzo was afraid when danzo is seeing itachi when sasuke use genjutsu on danzo



Danzo only used Izanagi, and Itachi only used Izanami.


Izanami is the counter to Izanagi, but with multiple Izanagi Danzo should be able to overwrite Izanami fairly quickly and Itachi did say it was unwise to use it in battle.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> If Danzou doesn't start with his arm unsealed, Itachi makes VERY short work of him.
> 
> If he does start with his arm unsealed or manages to unseal it before Itachi runs him down or uses MS, then it comes down to how well Itachi can conserve his chakra while fighting an Izanagi-using Danzou. He's got better reflexes and reaction time than Sasuke, even while sick; *as long as he doesn't suffer a broken Tsukuyomi*, he should be able to fight with few concerns about his performance worsening.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I really wonder why do People consider you the de facto person that knows everything about Itachi  and therefore consider you the most reliable at the assessment of his skills. Do you not understand that the Tsukyomi was designed to not be to take an effect on Sasuke? Do you not understand that the whole battle not only was Itachi at his last straw but he was holding back exponentially? If you are aware of that.. My question is why would you consider that a flaw in Tsukyomi? 

It's amazing how you are an Itachi fan.. Any fan of this character will be a fan based on his intellect and execution of actual skill instead of big powerhouse nuke weapons. Itachi is smart enough and a much much better technician not to go balls to wall.. and simply keep Danzo in a genjutsu(who is susceptible to weak genjutsus like Sasuke's); not Tsukyomi as that will kill Danzo automatic and waste unneccesary chakra. Make Danzo think he made short work of Itachi defuse his technique and meet a kunai. Itachi have full knowledge on Izanagi so the technique is nothing.. even if he don't have Izanami.


----------

